# عفه الزواج المسيحي وقدسيته



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2010)

عفه الزواج المسيحي وقدسيته



من كتاب قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث

شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية

غرض الزواج المسيحى فى أصله:

1- الأصل فى الزواج المسيحى هو إنجاب البنين. ولذلك يقول العلامة اثيناغوراس ناظر مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية فى القرن الثانى " كل واحد منا ينظر إلى زوجته التى تزوجها حسب القوانين التى وضعت بواسطتنا ، وهذه فقط لغرض إنجاب البنين، وكما أن الزارع يلقى بذاره فى الأرض منتظرا المحصول، ولا يلقى فيها أكثر،هكذا معنا...".

ويعلق القديس اوغسطينس على غرض إنجاب البنين فيقول: "إن رابطة الزواج من القوة بحيث – على الرغم من أنها ربطت بقصد إنجاب البنين – إلا أنها لا يمكن أن تُحَل بسبب عدم إنجاب البنين. وليس مصرحا تطليق العاقر. ولا يمكن أن يتزوج شخص أزيد من زوجته الحية".

ويقول العلامة كليمنضس الإسكندرى " الزواج هو أول رابطة بين الرجل و المرأة لإنجاب بنين شرعيين".

2- وهناك غرض آخر ورد فى بدء الخليقة عند خلق حواء وهو قول الله " أصنع له معينا نظيره" (تكوين18:2). وفى هذا يقول القديس أوغسطينوس " ليس الزواج لإنجاب البنين فقط، وإنما أيضا لأجل التكوين الطبيعى للجماعة " "التعاون الاجتماعى" ويستطرد " إن شهوة الجسد تخفف بواسطة المشاعر الأبوية ومشاعر الأمومة".

غرض آخر لأجل الضعفاء:

3- على أن بولس الرسول أضاف غرضا آخر فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس حيث قال " حسن للرجل أن لا يمس امرأة. ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها... لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (9،2،1:7). وهكذا كما قال القديس أوغسطينوس " ليس لإنجاب البنين وإنما لأجل الضعف وعدم ضبط النفس".

وجوب الاعتدال والعفة فى هذا الغرض العرضى:

4- يقول القديس أوغسطينوس "ففى الشئ المصرح به، ينبغى أن يكون هناك اعتدال سواء بالنسبة إلى الرجل أو المرأة، حتى لا تنفجر الشهوة، وتقود إلى غير المصرح به. لذلك فزينة الأزواج هى عفة الإنجاب والإخلاص فى الخضوع لطلبات الجسد". ويعترض القديس على الانغماس فى الشهوة، الأمر الذى يتعارض وقدسية الزواج المسيحى فيقول "كل ما هو مخجل ومنحط مما يفعله المتزوجون ببعضهما البعض، ليس هو عيب الزواج وإنما عيبهما هما". ويقول عن هذا أيضا فى كتاب آخر "فأنتم ترون إذن أن عفة المتزوجين والإخلاص لفراشهما المسيحى هما عطية الله (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولكن عندما تزيد الشهوة الجنسية، وتزيد عن حد المعاشرة الحسية اللازمة لإنجاب البنين، فإن هذا الشر ليس من الزواج وإنما هو عرضى"؟

والقديس أمبروسيوس يعتبر أن عدم العفة فى الزواج هى زنا، إذ يقول " و لهذا فإن بولس الرسول يعلم العفة " الاعتدال " حتى فى الزواج ذاته. لأن الذى ليس هو عفيفا فى زواجه هو نوع من الزناة ويكسر قانون الرسول".

ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى " فليبتهج أيضا أولئك الذين إذا تزوجوا يستعملون الزواج قانونيا حسب فريضة الله، وليس للشهوة برخصة غير محدودة، الذين يعرفون مناسبات للامتناع ليتفرغوا للصلاة (1كو5:7)، والذين فى اجتماعاتنا فى الكنيسة يحضرون أجسادا نقية كالملابس النظيفة، الذين دخلوا إلى الزواج من أجل إنجاب البنين وليس من أجل الانغماس".

والقديس اغريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات يقول عن الزواج " أنا أسمح به لأن الزواج مكرم عند الجميع والفراش غير دنس" (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 4:13). إنه حسن للمعتدلين، ولكن ليس للشرهين، والذين يشتهون أن يعطوا الجسد أكثر من الإكرام الواجب له".

ويقول القديس إبرونيموس: "فإن كان المسيح يحب الكنيسة فى قداسة وعفة و بدون دنس، فليحب الأزواج زوجاتهم فى عفة". " ليعرف كل واحد كيف يقتنى إناءه فى قداسة وكرامة" (1تس4:4). " ليس فى شهوة مثل الأمم الذين لا يعرفون الرب" (1تس7:4).

أيام تمتنع فيها المعاشرة الزوجية:

5- وفى الزواج المسيحى لم تكتف الكنيسة بأن تكون المعاشرات الزوجية فى عفة واعتدال، وفى بعد عن الانغماس فى الشهوة، وإنما حددت فترات للامتناع عن فراش الزوجية بقصد التفرغ للعبادة.

وفى ذلك يقول القديس إيرونيموس " فليتحرروا أولا فترات قصيرة من قيد الزواج ويتفرغوا للصلاة. وعندما يذوقون حلاوة العفة، سيطلبون دوام تلك المتعة الوقتية [متعة البُعد عن المعاشرة]".

وهذا التفرغ للصلاة والصوم ذكره بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس حتى لا يتجرب الزوجان من الشيطان " بسبب عدم تعففهما" (5:7) والاصوام فى المسيحية كثيرة، ولكن بعضها إجبارى على جميع المسيحيين إلا للمرضى ومن كل شاكلتهم ومن أمثلة ذلك صوم الأربعين المقدسة، وصوم أسبوع الآلام " البصخة"، و صوم الأربعاء والجمعة على مدار السنة تقريبا.

وفى ذلك يأمر القديس باسيليوس الكبير فى قانونه الثلاثين قائلا " إنه شئ خارج عن الزيجة أن يلتصق أحد بفراشه فى الأربعين يوما كلها من أولها إلى آخرها. و الويل لمن يفعل هذه الخطية فى البصخة المقدسة...".

وقد ورد عن ذلك فى المجموع الصفوى لابن العسال " الأيام المقدسة التى للصوم لا تدنسها، وأيام حيضها ونفاسها لا تقربها، لئلا تصير زيجتك بما لا يجب".

كذلك تمتنع المعاشرة الزوجية فى أيام التقدم للأسرار المقدسة. ومما يؤيد هذا القانون 13 للقديس تيموثاوس الكبير بطريرك الأسكندرية حيث وجه اليه سؤال فى الامتناع عن المعاشرة الزوجية فأجاب بأنه فى الايام التى تقدم فيها الذبيجة المقدسة... طبعا أى يوم يتقدم فيه أحد الزوجيين إلى السرائر المقدسة. فإن حسبنا كل هذا نجد أنه كثير. ايام الصوم وأيام التقدم للسرائر الإلهية، كما يمتنع عنها كذلك فى أيام حيضها وطمثها ونفاسها.

فإن كانت ديانة تمنع المعاشرة الزوجية فى أيام كثيرة، ليتفرغ الزوجان للعبادة، وعندما يجتمعان تحوطهما بجو من العفة، فهل مثل هذه الديانة يمكن أن تسمح لرجل بأن يتخذ له عددا من النساء فى وقت واحد؟!

إن كانت الزوجة الواحدة ليست معاشرتها مطلقة، فهل يسمح بعديد من الزوجات؟! إن روح الديانة يمنع هذا وليست المسألة شكلية، يبحث فيها عن نصوص، وإن كنا قد أوردنا أيضا نصوصا كثيرة.

منقـــــولـــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (13 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى أستازى النهيسى
الرب يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> ميرسى أستازى النهيسى
> الرب يباركم


شكرا جدا جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي موضوع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*سلام الرب يسوع

منتهى الشكر ليكم جدااا*


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

أبدااااااااااااااااااع ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا جدااااااا

مرور جميل  جدا


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*مرور روووعه جدااا شكراا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*مرور كريم جدا

شكرا سلام ونعمه​*


----------

